
Rubber Duck Debugging - whalesalad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
======
whalesalad
I just wrote and then rewrote a huge Trello comment to someone and then ding
the light went on for a super simple solution to a problem I’ve been debugging
for a few days. For a long time I didn’t know this phenomenon had a name and
so I try and share this with as many hackers as possible.

